# Contest: Giving Away 3x Sennheiser HD518 ($129 MSRP) Headphones



## BumbleBee (Apr 8, 2014)

> *What's in the Box?*
> Sennheiser HD 518 Audiophile Headphones, 3.5mm plug adapter, warranty.
> 
> *Technical Specifications*
> ...








*Why do you love me?*






I'm doing this to help increase headphone awareness.

*How do I enter?*

Must Live in the United States.
Must own a PC Gaming headset (Logitech, Razer, Corsair, steelseries, etc)
Reply in this thread with a picture of your headset and why you want a pair of Sennheiser HD518.
Contest will end when I have selected the three best answers.

*Why The Sennheiser HD518?*

The Sennheiser HD518 is one of my favourite entry level headphones. it's lightweight with very little caliper pressure. the earpads and headband are made out of cloth. the cable is single sided entry and detachable. the angled drivers are the same ones used in the Sennheiser HD598 ($249 MSRP)

_Sennheiser sells replacement cables, earpads and headbands for the Sennheiser HD518._

*Do I need a Headphone Amplifier?*

No

*What About The Microphone on my Headset?*

I recommend the Antlion Modmic or Blue Snowball

*Thank You*

please thank theJesus for helping me ship these headphones and TechPowerUp's Audio Editor Frederik S who doesn't get enough recognition.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 8, 2014)

feel free to move this thread to the contest section. i'll let a mod know when the contest has ended so he can lock the thread.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy to pay postage to the UK if I may enter
Roccat Kave 5.1, entering because my mic is broken and will be buying a snowball iCE very soon with a pop filter. I started streaming on twitch a week ago, sound might be nice.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 8, 2014)

Amazing contest! When I get home I will take a pic of the Astro A40 headset and AMP I use.  

edit: uh, does it have to be a pic of my actual headset or can it be a stock pic like coon posted?


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2014)

Same as Rhino, I will post when I get home.

I am using a Corsair Vengeance 2000 headset. It works well for gaming, but the midrange is standard and the low end is pretty flat.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 8, 2014)

not to enter but to say thx for amazing giveaway


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 8, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Amazing contest! When I get home I will take a pic of the Astro A40 headset and AMP I use.
> 
> edit: uh, does it have to be a pic of my actual headset or can it be a stock pic like coon posted?



a real picture would be nice. you don't need to write your name on a piece of paper or anything.

just remember you need to tell me why you would like a pair of the Sennheiser HD518


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Happy to pay postage to the UK if I may enter
> Roccat Kave 5.1, entering because my mic is broken and will be buying a snowball iCE very soon with a pop filter. I started streaming on twitch a week ago, sound might be nice.


that's up to theJesus.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> a real picture would be nice. you don't need to write your name on a piece of paper or anything.
> 
> just remember you need to tell me why you would like a pair of the Sennheiser HD518


 
Will post raccoon wearing headset in an hour or two


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 8, 2014)

I have bought nearly a $1000 worth of headphones (Sennheiser HD598, Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 ohm, Grado SR60i, Sennheiser HD518, Sennheiser HD518, Sennheiser HD518, Sennheiser HD518) and gave them away so I appreciate it if you guys did the contest straight.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 8, 2014)

Dude!!!! Gonna absolutely enter this!! Will post a pic when I get home, like so many above    Will simply say right now, I bought a pair of Sennheisers when I was in the navy, many, MANY years ago, and I've not bought anything else when I had to! Thanks for the giveaway BB!!

Thanks also so much to @theJesus and @Frederik S !!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 8, 2014)

you want to see my headphones?





Currently I have a set of Razer Carcharias, and I've been happy with them, but I have never had a "actual" good pair of headphones, that's why I would like to have a pair of these Sennheisers


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> you want to see my headphones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
INB4 thread becomes filled with selfies. BarbaricSoul confirmed for teenage girl.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> BarbaricSoul confirmed for teenage girl.



Been called a lot of things in my days, but a teenage girl is new.


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 8, 2014)

No love to the Canadians? What if I pass a skill testing question?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2014)

'Coon delivars


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 8, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> No love to the Canadians? What if I pass a skill testing question?


I have a USA address so enter. If you.win I'll give you the Addy.and.when I cross back into.Canada I'll post it off to you. Let's say I'm paying it forward. I run the states twice a week so I have a place in grand forks that I get packages sent all the time.

But its up to the op  

And great give away op. I have the 350's with a small amp and great sound. Not entering but just saying thanks for a great give away


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 8, 2014)

Currently using Corsair Vengeance 2000's and have had nothing but trouble after the first year. The wireless usb dongle causes the audio to go out if it gets nudged even a little, the headset refuses to charge on occasion, often friends tell me i sound robotic and i have to disconnect and reconnect multiple times before i sound normal. And I have resorted to using my PS4 controller's charging cable to charge them because the original included charging cable no longer works. I could definitely go for a good quality pair of wired headphones with excellent audio quality as a change from my vengeance 2000's and previously my Tritton AX 720's.

 
Also broke college student life.


----------



## Maban (Apr 8, 2014)

I really could use this. My Roccat Kave is rather uncomfortable. Literally leaving indents on my scalp when I wear them just from it resting on my head. I was originally looking at the HD 280 Pro last year but I was talked into getting a Kave. I regret it. I had to sell a bunch of stuff and save for months for a plane ticket so I haven't had any chance to buy any new computer stuff for quite some time. I had $27 left in the bank after I bought the ticket so a free, comfy pair of headphones is exactly what I need.

(Picture to be added later)


Thanks BumbleBee and theJesus for doing this giveaway.


Spoiler: Thanks


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 8, 2014)

I really would love to enter but I don't not own any PC headsets. :'(


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 8, 2014)

What an excellent giveaway, I would enter, but I already have a few good headsets, and would prefer for someone that needs them more to win them, but I just wanted to thank you for giving away these headphones, you rock!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 8, 2014)

APOLOGIES ABOUT GIANT PICTURE. (Old camera likes to make giant pics)

These are my Kingston Hyper X Steelseries beauties and they've served me well. I've owned a few headsets like Fatal1ty's, some Sony that I can't even remember, and a Logitech that is somewhere..

Reason I'd love to have those Sennheisers is so I can give my father a proper birthday present. We haven't had the chance to really bond over the years and I would love to get him something that we both can't afford. Cheers!


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 9, 2014)

HAI EYE didn't read op but WANTS A HEADFONE PLOX. GIB ME PLS KTHX.

OH AM NOT IN usa BUT IS OKAY U JUST PAY EXTRA SHIP IT TO ME. 

EYE AM intitled to FREE STUFF becuase YES. Also AM PRETTY sure that MY APPLE IPOD EARBUDS are better but u can prove me rong


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 9, 2014)

*contest is over*

Congratulations to Easy Rhino, BarbaricSoul and Mussels (who didn't even enter but I can't say no to)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> *contest is over*
> 
> Congratulations to Easy Rhino, BarbaricSoul and Mussels (who didn't even enter but I can't say no to)




i didnt even know this had gone live, i was just talking audio with you over on GN.


yay!


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 9, 2014)

See everyone? GN membership has its benefits - not the least of which being: winning contests you didn't enter.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 9, 2014)

the real message here is to sign up at generalnonsense.net lol


----------



## Maban (Apr 9, 2014)

I was thinking about giving away my Kave if I won. Guess I'll hold onto it til I get something better. Thanks for the opportunity.

Sure hope I didn't lose because of no picture. The camera was dead, so I went up to get the charger but got distracted and forgot all about it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 9, 2014)

it wasn't much of a contest. I didn't get the answers I expected and people started making rules up so I ended it early.

Roccat Kave belongs in the trash


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 9, 2014)

here is my official pic

Astro A40 with mixamp. The story is I bought this used from a very reputable TPUer about 4 years ago when I was in grad school and had little extra cash. It has served me well but I have found the bass to be slightly over powering. Also, my cat has pretty much destroyed the wires making the connection a bit touchy! Also, people on teamspeak have reported that if I don't speak for 60 seconds or so my mic begins to to make some strange alien noise. I think it is showing its age! A set of sennys would really improve the audio experience in game and make doing basic things like teamspeak much easier on myself and the people in the channel. I also really enjoy high quality sound from my home theater setup, but with 2 kids it is hard to justify replacing a working (if not slightly broken) gaming headset.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 9, 2014)

This is so great! I can't wait to setup this new headset!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 9, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> *contest is over*
> 
> Congratulations to Easy Rhino, BarbaricSoul and Mussels (who didn't even enter but I can't say no to)


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 9, 2014)

all headphones shipped.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 9, 2014)

might do this again before Christmas with some changes...


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh! It's a good thing it's over! I was just about to post my pic. I was not looking forward to everyone finding out I am actually a red slime from the original Dragon Warrior game. Phew!
Congrats everyone! And thanks to the to the op for confirming why this site rules. And to Fullifusion for giving me a chance to win.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 9, 2014)

I might open it up worldwide next time. I was surprised how many people were willing to pay shipping.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 9, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> I might open it up worldwide next time. I was surprised how many people were willing to pay shipping.


Wish i could have won  :'( but will watch out for the next hopefully


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 9, 2014)

buy yourself a pair. some of you guys got better rigs than mine


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2014)

Well it has been two weeks now and I am enjoying this headset. I think my ears have adjusted to the slightly heavy bass. This is definitely a good headset for the price.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Well it has been two weeks now and I am enjoying this headset. I think my ears have adjusted to the slightly heavy bass. This is definitely a good headset for the price.




looking forward to mine arriving, bee knows that my current grip with my theoretically superior headphones is the lack of bass, JC posted them off already, but they're coming over the slow way.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2014)

I call HAX on Mussels winning one

Grats to all the winners and a big thanks for the OP for the contest.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Apr 23, 2014)

awwww mannn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my corsair headset broke and i was looking at these, i was gonna post a picture of them. i accidentally ran over them with my chair, and they went to sh*tsss


----------



## xxdozer322 (Apr 23, 2014)

well if anyone here has no use for their old headset, id gladly pay for shipping and they'd have a good new home


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2014)

Still loving these Sennys!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Still loving these Sennys!!!!!



still using mine to, with that modded cable they've become my default phone headset.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 4, 2014)

I might do it again next year.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 4, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> buy yourself a pair. some of you guys got better rigs than mine



Bee, 
what are you using to drive those HD600's?
if I may ask..

and sorry if i went so far away out of topic


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 4, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 4, 2014)

AhokZYashA said:


> Bee,
> what are you using to drive those HD600's?
> if I may ask..
> 
> and sorry if i went so far away out of topic



La Figaro 339

http://www.yuking09.com/product/la-figaro-339/


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 4, 2014)

oh and the Sennheiser HD518 are on sale again if anybody wants a pair.

if I do it again next year I will probably giveaway something else like the Schiit Fulla when it hits the market but I don't want to make any promises.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 4, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Still loving these Sennys!!!!!





Mussels said:


> still using mine to, with that modded cable they've become my default phone headset.



Make that all three of us who are still fully enjoying their Sinnys.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Dec 4, 2014)

Why not in the UK?


----------

